# Uzi Protector - Tritium Dial



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience of these watches?

They seem to provide a good spec for the price, Tritium dial, Rhonda movement, 200M water resistance.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Good for the money. There are ones with shorter tubes that are the older ones but I have not seen them, you want the longer tubes. Seems there is a new version out but I can't confirm this that again has shorter tubes and what looks like a horizontal marker at 12, not sure what this one is.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

The tubes wont be mb microtec either. These are the best tubes that are used in the trasers. Others just arent as good.

Also not a fan of the uzi's. Look cheap (well they are) with them being all plastic and also the logo looks a bit 'toy like'


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Robin,

No problems here with mine, cost me about Â£50.

Tritium is legible all night.

Logo is a bit naff, has comfy nylon and velcro strap.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks for the responses.

If i'm not mistaken, the one 'Steve's Dad' pictures is one of the shorter tubed ones James referred to - I saw on another sites forum a post by a chap from the manufacturers who said only a few hundred were made with those.

I do agree that the logo does it no favours in the looks department. Still pondering....


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

If you really like the style of these, invest the extra and get the TRASER H3


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

RussellB said:


> If you really like the style of these, invest the extra and get the TRASER H3


Yup, here is my traser commander. Great beater watches.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

michaelh said:


> RussellB said:
> 
> 
> > If you really like the style of these, invest the extra and get the TRASER H3
> ...


Ahh remember that still miss it :lol: Glad to see your still enjoying it


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Zephod said:


> michaelh said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, here is my traser commander. Great beater watches.
> ...


 Yes i am. Its good for anything, washing cars, walking dog through the pitch black park etc. It gets a lot of wrist time.

So much better and comfortable on the lumpy than the original bracelet.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

youve less tubes than a traser as well

but at that price you can live with that and the logo i wouldnt wear it in certain countrys though


----------



## rmaxeman (Apr 14, 2008)

I've just purchased one off ebay. Its Â£39 until the end of January so I couldn't resist it as a beater!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=300287006333


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

To be perfectly honest i would'nt wear one if i was paid


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

rmaxeman said:


> I've just purchased one off ebay. Its Â£39 until the end of January so I couldn't resist it as a beater!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=300287006333


Well done mate, you got a bargain, free postage too.

Obviously not to everyone's taste but then taste is a personal thing, it does exacty what it says on the tin i.e. you can see the time in the dark. Very handy for burglars and insomniacs


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

sean666 said:


> To be perfectly honest i would'nt wear one if i was paid


 :lol: i have just thought of a new topic on dmuk about uzi's and how much you love em :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there no worse then a few of the vostoks around with the pics on the dial......not my thing, but for that money you cant go wrong.....and michael, is that bezel on yours metal or plastic?


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

michaelh said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > To be perfectly honest i would'nt wear one if i was paid
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> michael, is that bezel on yours metal or plastic?


It metal Shawn


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Has anyone had any experience of these watches?
> 
> They seem to provide a good spec for the price, Tritium dial, Rhonda movement, 200M water resistance.


I have both the Protector and the SS Defender. Good bang for the buck IMO. Bought them used from another forum member in Texas.

Yes, the trit tubes are smaller, yes the logo is ugly, but they are excellent beaters. The Defender SS bracelet model has very good fit and finish.

I wanted a Traser but the cost was over my budget at the time. Meanwhile, I wear the Marathon Navigator as my nitewatch...tubes are brighter! haha! :lol:


----------

